# Shhh our little secret ;-)



## Chickenstrip (13/5/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (13/5/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> View attachment 196020


Wonder if they are allowed to courier from China??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (13/5/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> View attachment 196020



Yeah courier is available most places. 
They just say it's for items which are deemed essential in the current lockdown level. 
So you're meant to declare as essential goods at time of drop-off as such. 

I've sent some PPE to Durban like this. 
They insisted I mark the goods as essential or they wouldn't take the parcel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

